# Felgenbremsen bei Nässe



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (15. März 2004)

Auf dem Zoo Pitbull Bild im Zoo Pitbull-Thread sieht man Löcher in den Felgenflanken.

Könnte man damit bei Felgenbremsen (HS33 + V) nicht die Bremsleistung bei Nässe erhöhen?

Stellt sich natürlich die Frage der Stabilität. Das könnte doch ein Versuch wert sein? Man fährt ja beim Trial nicht mit 80 Berge hinunter und wenn sich die Felge "nur" verformen würde, wäre das Verletzungsrisiko nicht hoch. Man müsste natürlich eine Testphase machen Backwheel-Hops auf einer Wiese oder so (oder im Stroh ;-) ).


----------



## tommytrialer (15. März 2004)

aufgrund dem prinzip wird ja auch geflext.

der jan göhrig hat da mal was proffesionel gemacht. der hat seine felge angesägt...alle 1,5 cm nen vertiefung. aber ich weiß nicht ob das wirklich effektiv ist.

ich würd immer noch allen zum flexen raten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robs (15. März 2004)

Also ich hab ja mein Grossman vom tt² gekauft, und da sind hinten wie beschrieben in ca. 1cm-Abständen Rillen in die Flanken gesägt...   die Bremsen flutschen bei Nässe wie teufel, also Pustekuchen...   kann aber natürlich auch an den Belägen liegen, weiß grad nicht welche drauf sind.

Vielleicht bringt es was, nicht so gerade Rillen zu machen die alle auf die Achse zeigen, sondern alle etwas schräg oder auch so abwechselnd wie beim Profil von Traktorreifen...  wer die Kohle über hat probiere es einfach aus und erstatte uns bitte Bericht.


----------



## Levelboss (15. März 2004)

Das einzige, was bei Nässe hilft, ist anflexen.


----------



## gonzo_trial (15. März 2004)

Hoi

also ich fahre folgende Kombination und da man bei Regen eh nicht so extremstkrasse sachen macht bzw. eh irgendwie anderst fährt reicht die Bremse auch wie die so bei Nässe zieht.

Felge angeflext, ich halte die Flex aber nicht schräg dran, sondern so wie wenn man etwas durchtrennen will.

Dazu die Koxx Bremsbeläge, diese schön parallel ausgerichtet udn dann habe ich in die Bremsbeläge noch XXX reingesägt zum besseren Wasserabweisen... Positiver nebeneffekt ist halt das die Bremse leiser wird 

Bei einschnitten alle paar cm bringt ganz minimal was aber kaum spürbar!

So Löcher könnten evtl was bringen, je nachdem wie weich die Bremsbeläge sind und sich demnach schön in die Löcher quetschen


----------



## robs (15. März 2004)

gonzo_trial schrieb:
			
		

> ...So Löcher könnten evtl was bringen, je nachdem wie weich die Bremsbeläge sind und sich demnach schön in die Löcher quetschen





 *hobel*     Wie so ne Käsereibe


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (15. März 2004)

Ich habe mehr daran gedacht, dass dann vielleicht das Wasser durch die Löcher verdrängt wird.

Das Flexen macht ja die Felgenflanke rauher. Habe ich auch gemacht und bringt richtig viel. Rillen würden sicher auch das Verdrängen von Wasser ermöglichen.

Meint Ihr die Felge kracht, wenn ich das probiere? Ich könnts ja mal mit meinem alten MTB probieren.


----------



## billi (15. März 2004)

schon mal daran gedacht das rillen vieleicht auch wasser aufstauen können ?


----------



## trail-kob (15. März 2004)

alles nichts mit dem anflexen... mag sein das dies funktioniert... aber es macht eindeutig bögen und radien in die bremslfanke!!!11einseins....

ich habe mir meine sun mammoth s felge mit auf der cnc fräse geschrubbt.

dadurch ist die flanke gleichmässig und nicht mit radien übersehn.....

(ja ich weiss die felge hat von hause aus auch einen radius somit ist dieser auch gleich fort.)


----------



## gonzo_trial (15. März 2004)

schoneinmal daran gedacht das gerade diese Radien auch einen Effekt bringen!? dadurch hast du immer eine kleinere auflagefläche und somit mehr druck auf der kleinen Fläche was wiederum Vorteile hat gerade bei extrem geflexter Felge also supergrob oderso


----------



## sebi-online88 (15. März 2004)

Hi Jungs,

das mit dem Felgen bohren haut richtig rein! Weniger Fläche wegen den Löchern bringt wie schon gesagt mehr Druck! Der Markus Klausmann hatte das früher als er noch Trial gefahren ist, und die Monty-Felgen haben das auch ausgehalten. Ich hatte ein Laufradsatz von ihm das hatte 3 kleine Löcher übereinander diagonal (nicht gerade zur Nabe) ! Da waren die Beläge weck wie nichts (Magura original transparent), aber hatte selbst früher bei den Bach-Sektionen Biss wie sau! Altes Laufrad nehmen und probieren!!!!

Gruss aus Freiburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robs (15. März 2004)

billi schrieb:
			
		

> schon mal daran gedacht das rillen vieleicht auch wasser aufstauen können ?





Nicht aufstauen, sondern sammeln und nach innen/außen abfließen lassen...
Wenn der Bremsklotz das Wasser da rein wischt kommt es nicht zu Aquaplaning. Und deshalb die Frage nach der Ausrichtung/Form der Rillen.

Bei gelochten Hohlkammer Felgen mit zusätzlich noch gelöcherten Flanken sammelt sich dann wohl Wasser bis es "überläuft"    aber die paar Gramm sollte man für den Grip inkauf nehmen.


----------



## Sanitoeter (15. März 2004)

Sagt bidde nicht, ihr fahrt bei Regen!!!???

Da is doch die gefahr noch größer wo abzurutschen...


----------



## ph1L (15. März 2004)

also ich fahr im regen "vorsichtiger"

kommt bei mir einfach da die koxx beläge bei ungeflexten felgen und regen net so doll packen...

aber nach paar mal probieren weiß ich eigentlich in wiefern ich smoother fahren muss


----------



## King Loui (15. März 2004)

ich sag nur eins: disc!


----------



## Levelboss (15. März 2004)

King Loui schrieb:
			
		

> ich sag nur eins: disc!



So gut zieht ne Stahlscheibe bei Nässe aber auch nicht.
Wenn schon, dann eine Aluscheibe.


----------



## robs (15. März 2004)

Sanitoeter schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt bidde nicht, ihr fahrt bei Regen!!!???
> 
> Da is doch die gefahr noch größer wo abzurutschen...




Also es gibt auch situationen wo man mal in ne etwas tiefere Pfütze patscht, da is dann bei mir immer weitgehend vorbei mit bremsen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (15. März 2004)

Sanitoeter schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt bidde nicht, ihr fahrt bei Regen!!!???
> 
> Da is doch die gefahr noch größer wo abzurutschen...



Ey wat is los...ihr fahrt bei Regen  
Das könnt ihr doch net machen   
Springt ihr da auch so aufm HR   
Echt krass...auf den Schock muss ich erstmal  

Matze

PS:


----------



## Cryo-Cube (15. März 2004)

Ich hab das mit zur Achse zeigenden tiefen Rillen probiert. Man glaubt es kaum aber hat echt 0 gebracht.

Und das mit weniger Auflage=Mehr druck=besser ziehende bremse ist falsch.
Das hab ich mir mal von nem Physiker sagen lassen.
Die Bremskraft bleibt immer gleich weil:
Verkleinert man die Auflagefläche steigt der druck, aber die bremspower bleibt gleich weil man ja die Fläche(reibung) verkleinert hat.
Vergrößert man die Aufllagefläche wird die bremskraft auch nicht höher weil der druck gleichzeitig abnimmt.

Wäre es nähmlich so (kleine fläche=mehr bremspower weil mehr druck)  würden ein Fahrrad mit super schmalen Rennrad Reifen besseren Grip auf Straßen haben als dicke MTB Reifen, Un ein Porsche mit dünnen Smart Reifen würd besser grippen als ein Porsche mit breitreifen.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (15. März 2004)

hmmm also ich find die Ronny Idee mit den eingekerbten Bremsklötzen ganz gut... hmm hab ich eigentlich Probleme bei Nässe?? Nee ich fahr ja V-Brake! Ach ist das toll, dann brauch ich mir ja gar keinen Kopp machen...


----------



## derfuss (15. März 2004)

ich raff's nicht... hab ich zu geringe ansprüche an meine bremse oder ihr zu hohe?   
hab mit meinen ungeflexten 521er mavic cd und plazmatic spanish fly belägen am sonnabend bei nässe keinerlei probs gehabt. war zwar noch kein unterwassertrial, aber konstanter sprühregen (110% luftfeuchtigkeit  ). die bremse hat da immer zu gemacht. nur der gripp der reifen hat mir an höheren kanten grenzen gesetzt. 
die bremsleistung lässt bei mir nur nach, wenn's extrem staubig wird... und? dann wird die felge kurz sauber gewischt und dann geht's weiter

ich glaub ihr müßt einfach vorm trialen mal ordendlich frühstücken, damit ihr power ins zeigefingerchen bekommt


----------



## gonzo_trial (15. März 2004)

Dann such dir mal einen richtig schönen hang der richtig schon steil ist und dann hüpf diesen hohen hang mal mit deiner Bremsanlage hoch!

So wie du es beschrieben hast hast du recht bezüglich Fläche mal druck mal Reibungskoefizient oder wie des heist und der druck ist umgekehrt proportional zur fläche aber ich glaube beim flexen verhällt es sich ein wenig anderst, da dort der Belag mit mehr Kraft stärker in die Riefen gedrückt wird wenn er etwas weicher ist und daher kommt der Unterschied


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (15. März 2004)

"das mit dem Felgen bohren haut richtig rein! ..." (Zitat Sebi-Online)

Also hab ich doch nicht ganz unrecht mit der Wasserverdräng-Theorie. Das die Rillen zum Abfließen des Wasser nicht ausreichen kann ich mir schon auch vorstellen.

Das die Löcher wie ne Käsereibe wirken dacht ich mir schon. Man müsste die Borhlöcher andingensen, damit die Kanten nicht so scharf sind. (Wie heißt das nochmal?)


----------



## sebi-online88 (15. März 2004)

Es ist doch wohl klar das wenn die Fläche kleiner wird, aber der Druck bleibt gleich, das dann die Kraft auf dem kleineren Punkt grösser ist. Schmale Reifen haben wohl nichts mit Kraft zu tun, sondern mit Reibung.  Warum sind die Bremsscheiben gelocht? Warum wurde das Wave erfunden? Weil der druck im Verhältnis zum Reibwert mehr Bremskraft bringt!!!


----------



## aramis (15. März 2004)

Beim Anflexen steigt einfach der Reibwert. Das ist alles.


----------



## sebi-online88 (15. März 2004)

Ach ja da ist mir gerade noch etwas wegen Nässe gekommen; Was auch gut haut ist von Würth das Keilriehmenspray! 100 mal besser als Monty Brakespray!!! Probieren, ist echt gut das Zeug.


----------



## aramis (15. März 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist doch wohl klar das wenn die Fläche kleiner wird, aber der Druck bleibt gleich, das dann die Kraft auf dem kleineren Punkt grösser ist. Schmale Reifen haben wohl nichts mit Kraft zu tun, sondern mit Reibung.  Warum sind die Bremsscheiben gelocht? Warum wurde das Wave erfunden? Weil der druck im Verhältnis zum Reibwert mehr Bremskraft bringt!!!



Ich würde eher meinen, wegen der Optik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (15. März 2004)

Das ist auch ein Grund, aber warun haben Autos mit richtig Dampf auch glochte Scheiben Aramis???? Beim flexen wird die Felge rauer und unebener. Das heisst der Belag liegt nicht mehr komplett auf der Flanke, und der Druck wird somit grösser.


----------



## billi (15. März 2004)

und wenn du weniger fläsche hast nimmt die reibung ab , also druckquatsch alles falsch 
beim anflexen haste einfach ne grössere reibung weil die fläsche rauher ist
und die löcher in bremsscheiben sind auch dazu da damit die nicht so heiss werden , es sei den man hat carbon scheiben , die bremsen besser wenn sie heiss sind


----------



## sebi-online88 (15. März 2004)

Billi gut das du es uns erklärt hast!!! Und warum hat die Wave keine Löcher bei der Marta? Es gibt Carbon das fast den gleichen kalt und Warm-Reibwert hat!


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (15. März 2004)

@sebi-online

Also ich glaube mit dem Druck bist Du falsch informiert.

Bei den Motorrädern z.B.: wurden die Löcher in den Scheiben ausschließlich wegen der Nässe "erfunden". Soweit mir bekannt ging es immer nur um Nässe und um Kühlung bei Löchern in Scheibenbremsen. Nicht um den Druck.

Aber wo das geschrieben steht weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## billi (16. März 2004)

vorallem müsstest du ja den druck den du zusätzlich bräuchtest , um mit der kleineren fläche die selbe reibung zu erzeugen wie mit der grossen fläche, durch mehr druck am hebel erzeugen --> also ********


----------



## aramis (16. März 2004)

Ich möchte nicht streiten.


----------



## robs (16. März 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte nicht streiten.




     


Sauber! Hier wird nämlich aneinander vorbei diskutiert, u.a. weil offenbar unterschiedlich gut in Physik aufgepasst wurde


----------



## billi (16. März 2004)

ich möchte mich auch nicht streiten , nur diskutieren , das man da aneinander vorbeidiskutiert passiert eben


----------



## Sanitoeter (16. März 2004)

Mönsch leutz..nehmt Haarspray....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bwana (16. März 2004)

> Mönsch leutz..nehmt Haarspray....



funktionert bestimmt auch ganz klasse bei nässe...
also ich hab durch das anflexen richtig gute "bremswerte" erzeugen können, vor allem bildet das wasser keinen film mehr auf der felge sondern läuft gleich weg aufgrund der rillen.
bei rennräder merkt man es z.b. extrem, dass bei richtiger nässe die bremsbeläge erstmal das wasser von der felge runterwischen müsse bevor die bremswirkung richtig einsetzt.
anflexen und mal richtig in die bremse packen, mehr kann man glaub ich bei nässe nicht machen.


----------



## billi (16. März 2004)

oder halt scheibe kaufen


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. März 2004)

Aramis, erst lesen dann Posten! Das ist doch wohl jedem der bisher hier etwas geschrieben hat klar! Es geht hier darum ob die Felge mit einer Speziellen was weiß ich fräse angeflext werden muss...


----------



## aramis (16. März 2004)

gonzo_trial schrieb:
			
		

> Aramis, erst lesen dann Posten!



Was solln das jetzt?


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. März 2004)

uups... ich habe nicht gesehen das der Thread schon 2 Seiten hat...


----------



## elhefe (16. März 2004)

zur Info...

F(reib)=µ*F(normal)

Normalkraft geht senkrecht zu Felgenflanke (vom Bremskolben aus), und wird über den Reibwert µ (abhängig von der Matterialpaarung->experimentell ermittelt) zur Reibkraft umgewandelt.

µ ist normalerweise kleiner 1. Wenn er doch mal größer sein sollte, ist das so, als würde man einen Stock in die Speichen stecken. (nennt sich Fresse und meist geht was dabei kaputt oder verschleißt sehr stark).

@ Sebi-online 88

Wenn die Fläche kleiner wird und der Druck gleich bleibt, muss die Kraft auch kleiner werden, wegen P(druck)=F/A (kraft durch fläche). *klugschei55*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (16. März 2004)

Hi Jungs,

soll doch jeder so machen, wie er denkt, wie es richtig ist!!

@Aramis & Billi; ich will auch nicht streiten falls es so rüber gekommen ist!



P.S. ich weiss nur das der Markus Klausmann mit gebohrten Felgen Weltmeister geworden ist.


----------



## billi (16. März 2004)

aha und marko hösel is mehrmals ohne löcher in der felge weltmeister geworden
also vollkommen wurst


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. März 2004)

also bei gelochten Bremsscheiben bzw. geschlitzte sind dazu da um etwas mehr Abrieb auf den Belägen zu erzeugen um kleinste Öl ablagerungen oder andere verunreinigungen von den belägen zu entfernen udn in begrenstem maße auch zur kühlung.

Die Waver Scheiben von Magura sollen gegenüber den Serienscheiben die Kühlleistung verbessern, aus diesem Grund gibt es auf jeden fall bei den Martas nurnoch diese Scheiben serienmäßig...


----------



## sebi-online88 (16. März 2004)

@Billi Der Marko H. ist auch ein Fall für sich!


----------

